# Top Fin 60 vs. Marineland Penguin - an observation on sound.



## FinnFan

I don't need any advice on these two filters, I'm just posting some FYI for folks who might be browsing for info on either of them.

I got a TopFin 60 with a kit I bought a few weeks ago. I have to say, it is the loudest filter I've ever heard. It's in my bedroom, and I can hear it clear out into the living room. As opposed to my Penguin, which is much, much quieter, and seems to be doing a more effective job of filtering.

To anyone who might be considering a tank for the bedroom, I advise you to not choose the TopFin. It would probably be fine in a room where the sound level is a little louder normally, like a game room or a family room. I'm pretty pleased with the sound level of my Penguin, and I think I will be buying another one soon, to replace the Top Fin with.

Just my .02


----------



## cocomania

well... i just got a 28 gallon topfin kit that came with a 30 power filter but maybe since it is a smaller filter it might not make too much noise.But even if it does i'll just replace it with a quiet one.


----------



## Obsidian

As an FYI I got a Tetra Whisper as my first filter and it was really loud. Turns out that particular unit was broken and that is why it was so loud. I was able to return it and the one they gave me in return was much better. I have no problems with it now. 

Just saying its possible that there might be something wrong with your Top Fin and that is why it is so loud.


----------



## FinnFan

You could be right obsidian. Maybe there is something wrong with it. I'm just not sure. I may give top fin a try in the future, but I've got my Penguin now and I'm happy


----------

